# What do you think this viz will be like this weekend?



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

What do you think this viz will be like this weekend, does it even pay to try and make some plans?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i'm curious.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

This weekend, between Zero and six inches if you use a light.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Have you ever seen chocolate milk? You'd wish it was that good.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

i think i'm going to try it i thought it may have pushed in some blue water?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

TONER said:


> i think i'm going to try it i thought it may have pushed in some blue water?


I hear ya dude, probably have to go 25+ miles huh?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

TONER said:


> i think i'm going to try it i thought it may have pushed in some blue water?


Yeh it did push blue water in and it got the crap beat out of it's now black and blue, have fun wasting gas be sure to post the results.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope to make it out this weekend. I will post a report if I do. Expecting poor vis.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

I figured the vis would be crap but I wanted to see how the dock on Hurlburt was for fishing and the sounds vis over there was easily 10ft. That's the best it's been all summer. I'm going to check out portfino tomorrow and I'll let you know what the vis is there.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Good thing I am out of town this weekend or I would probably be dying to get out on the water


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Visibility in big lagoon was pretty decent too. I'm bettin' that the vis offshore is gonna be good. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed hoping that Sealark doesn't get the chance to say "told you so".


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Evensplit said:


> Visibility in big lagoon was pretty decent too. I'm bettin' that the vis offshore is gonna be good.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed hoping that Sealark doesn't get the chance to say "told you so".


 Me also I do believe if you get over 100 feet it might be a little better Three barges I doubt it. Hope I am wrong looking for reports and an ass chewing:yes::thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Good thing I am out of town this weekend or I would probably be dying to get out on the water


Did you go to see your grandma?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope the storm blew all the jellies out of here, if that the case I can deal with some reduced viz.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Did you go to see your grandma?


Yeah down in Sarasota. Ill be gone until Monday.


----------



## AFMatt (Jun 24, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> I hope the storm blew all the jellies out of here, if that the case I can deal with some reduced viz.


Just came back from the Navarre pier and there were jellies everywhere and vis was terrible. People were hooking up with black tips left and right though.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We'll, looks like I'll be diving with a hood tomorrow...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got a report from someone that went. 5 ft on soul barge and thick with those small stinging bastards. One dive and they quit all three divers were covered with welts.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks sealark!
We purchased hoods and some mouth protectors for cold water diving.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Destin harbor/crab island was tea,good dark tea.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i went rod/reel fishing out of dauphin island today. we went 30 mile to the tanks and water clarity was pretty good. i was surprised though that about 15 miles out it looked fairly clear. any closer it was crap.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info Danial, I'm pretty sure we'll be 20+ miles. Maybe viz will be good(fingers crossed) good for us? Hope your fishing trip went well!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> Thanks for the info Danial, I'm pretty sure we'll be 20+ miles. Maybe viz will be good(fingers crossed) good for us? Hope your fishing trip went well!


We caught some monster red snapper....a ton of them. We were able to sneak a live croaker by them and pick up one AJ and one Gag both around 32 inches. I think those tanks would be a cool dive.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone see more grouper while diving after the storm?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

it was good enough to shoot a box full of fish
25 miles offshore 20'-30' vis


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

TONER said:


> it was good enough to shoot a box full of fish
> 25 miles offshore 20'-30' vis


And the jellies were not bad either.

Thanks again for the ride Chad, we had a blast!


----------

